# Fatty Lumpkin and other animals



## Withywindle (Jul 27, 2009)

I was just reading a question from the trivia quiz about Tom Bombadil´s pony and it got me thinking: is Fatty Lumpkin a normal pony like the hobbits', or is there something special about him. Indeed is he immortal, or at least very long-lived (Tolkien tells us that while appearing very old and fat, he was in fact quite as strong and healthy as the other ponies).

If he is a normal pony, then Tom would have to go through a hell of a lot of ponies, naming and training each one for the very little use he must have made of them.

This also leads to the wider question of horses or any other animal with a close relationship to immortals: Glorfindel´s horse for example (Asfolath, or Asfaloth or whatever). He too clearly has a very close relationship to his master and, judging by his immutable calm in the face of the Nazgul, would appear to have experience of such adversaries. But if he was a normal horse (lifespan 25 years or so) how could that be?

Maybe Tolkien commented on this somewhere I´ve never read? I would appreciate thoughts on the subject, or any references Tolkien might have made to this.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 27, 2009)

There really isn't much information about Fatty really, but we could speculate that Tom has the capability of extending the lifespan of a pony. He is very "in tune" to nature, maybe ponies included. 

It is also possible that he simply bonds quickly with ponies.


----------



## Withywindle (Jul 27, 2009)

It´s true that we know frustratingly little about Tom and all those concerned with him. But what about the Elf-horses? Could they be immortal?


----------



## childoferu (Jul 27, 2009)

Withywindle said:


> It´s true that we know frustratingly little about Tom and all those concerned with him. But what about the Elf-horses? Could they be immortal?


 
Most likely not, but can we not consider the possibility that they might be Maiar in horse form, that would certainly permit immortality


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jul 28, 2009)

I'd just like to say that I really like the topic


----------



## Withywindle (Jul 28, 2009)

I've wondered too about their being maia, but it just doesn´t seem dignified for so many maia, however petty they be, to consent to being ridden all over Middle Earth. Certainly the horses came originally from Valinor, being brought over in the ships by Feanor, and their sires probably belonged to Orome. 

That leads me to muse about Huan. He was certainly long-lived as he had belonged to Orome, but was still in the prime of life in the FA 5th century. Was he a maia? His ability to fight even Sauron and win would suggest he was, but then again I can´t understand why he was permitted to speak only twice: surely if he was maia he would have been able to speak whenever he wished (as the Eagles could), as well as change shape like Sauron's werewolves (who certainly were evil maia).


----------



## childoferu (Jul 28, 2009)

Withywindle said:


> I've wondered too about their being maia, but it just doesn´t seem dignified for so many maia, however petty they be, to consent to being ridden all over Middle Earth. Certainly the horses came originally from Valinor, being brought over in the ships by Feanor, and their sires probably belonged to Orome.
> 
> That leads me to muse about Huan. He was certainly long-lived as he had belonged to Orome, but was still in the prime of life in the FA 5th century. Was he a maia? His ability to fight even Sauron and win would suggest he was, but then again I can´t understand why he was permitted to speak only twice: surely if he was maia he would have been able to speak whenever he wished (as the Eagles could), as well as change shape like Sauron's werewolves (who certainly were evil maia).


 
You certainly bring up alot of points here, that first point about the horses being descended from the horses of Orome I find most plausible, and maybe it was Mandos who determined that Huan could only speak twice, just like his doom to the Noldor, he seemed to have a power over fate, in fact, maybe all the Valar(and especially the Aratar) have some power over fate, i.e. Morgoth and the children of Hurin

Hmm...one more musing, maybe those majestic horses and Huan are the product of the breeding of the hosts of Orome and regular mortal beasts(animals), I mean, think of all that time he spent in ME before he found the elves


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jul 28, 2009)

I think there's the need and beauty for things unexplained in Tolkien's world, such as the nature of Old Man Willow and fatty lumpkinz. I'm not compelled to call either of the Maiar. Who knows what beautiful songs the Valar sung into the fate and being of these creatures or their ancestors. A world permeated by magic not understood and even more fascinatingly unnoticed or rather considered so innate not considered. In the old forest trees moved and paths changed. Paths perhaps changed by ol Tom's trotting but it's all really quite wonderful


----------



## childoferu (Jul 28, 2009)

Prince of Cats said:


> I think there's the need and beauty for things unexplained in Tolkien's world, such as the nature of Old Man Willow and fatty lumpkinz. I'm not compelled to call either of the Maiar. Who knows what beautiful songs the Valar sung into the fate and being of these creatures or their ancestors. A world permeated by magic not understood and even more fascinatingly unnoticed or rather considered so innate not considered. In the old forest trees moved and paths changed. Paths perhaps changed by ol Tom's trotting but it's all really quite wonderful


 
You should read my thread, if you already haven't: http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=19601


----------

